# Possible new maltese family member



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am sorry for going missing for awhile. I have been busy with work and school. I currently have Halo as my only fur baby but I have been looking at shelters and I found a sweet maltese girl that was walking in the street when they found her. She is aged at 7-8 years old and independent. She has teeth issues and I do not know to what degree. I looked in her mouth and she is missing all of her fronts but still has everything else. I am a little worried/concerned about introducing a new dog into my home unit.


















. They think someone just left her. She is housebroken and spayed already.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

The photo with clothes is my current maltese halo...he is 2


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is so cute. A member here just adopted a rescue, and she had concerns also, having one male Maltese also. She has been keeping us posted and it seems like things are going pretty well. Just take it slow on the introduction and they'll probably be just fine.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is adorable!! Just take it slow.....they will be fine. Keep us posted!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

It takes time but they will eventually get along with each other. When we found Lucky on the streets Bailey just ignored him but now they are bff's and love to play together. This is what they both look like now.... tug a war mania :w00t:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

So cute! Both of them! I hope it works out. 

I used to have a male dog (mini poodle/shih-tzu mix) & he was 5 years old when I brought home Tootsie my mini schnauzer & he HATED her. I was just sick about it. She was just under a year when I got her. It took him about 8 or 9 months to fully accept her & but it did happen over time. However, the bad thing was that he started marking EVERYWHERE in the house, & I do mean everywhere, anytime we weren't having an eagle eye on him. Unfortunately, that didn't go away. He did it till the day he died (although he got to where he only did it when we weren't home...not that that makes it any less aggravating, but still...), & yes he was neutered (at 6 months, long before we got Tootsie). 
But when I got Daisy, Tootsie warmed up to her within a week or so (she was 11 y/o & Daisy was about 9 weeks), so I don't know if it's a male/female thing, or maybe just a personality thing. 

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome back, Kandace. Good to see you and cutie pie Halo.:wub::wub: What a beautiful girl you found at the shelter. She just looks so soulful and sweet. I really hope it will work out. Would they allow you to take her to your vet to check out her teeth and health and could you have Halo meet her as an intro. I think she'd be a great addition. At that age she should be pretty mellow so she won't make Halo crazy Keep us posted. Hoping that you adopt her. Is the shelter a kill or non-kill shelter?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh she is so cute. A member here just adopted a rescue, and she had concerns also, having one male Maltese also. She has been keeping us posted and it seems like things are going pretty well. Just take it slow on the introduction and they'll probably be just fine.


OMG she is ADORABLE... :heart: she looks a lot like My Ozzie...:heart: I really, REALLY hope you adopt her, she looks so sweet and looks like she could use a home... plus I think the fact that she is independent could be a real plus as far as not upsetting Halo goes.

I am the SM member that adopted another rescue (literally a week ago) and have been fretting over the two getting along. I adopted Ozzie as a rescue a year ago, so he is about 3 now, and Lisa is around 2 yo. Ozzie did not seem pleased to have another dog in the house, and he barked/growled/snapped at her whenever she would get too close or even look at him. 

Everyone I have spoken with has told me that 1. It takes time. It won't happen overnight and 2. It really depends on each individual dog. So basically, unless your dog goes nutso excited every time they see another dog, it can be a crapshoot. They might like each other, they might just tolerate each other. Or, in some cases, certain dogs really need to be an only dog, but from what I have been told, this is very rare and most dogs can be trained to live peaceably with another pup.

Unlike your potential rescue girl, Lisa is VERY needy... she loves nothing more than to be snuggled up in your lap, at all times! She even cries when you're not giving her attention, and every single time we put her in her room (the 2nd bedroom we're keeping her in at night and during feeding times).

Now, a week later, he seems to be tolerating her presence lol. They chase each other around, and do seem to be establishing dominance (sometimes he 'wins' sometimes she 'wins'). But everyone here assures me that they are playing, and they do not get too ruff (sorry, couldn't help myself :HistericalSmiley and now they sometimes even lie close together on the couch!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

This is a photo at the shelter of the two of them being held by my mom








They got along fine. She sneezed and halo gave her a kiss. They didn't play but I was able to walk both without issues. She is basically mine but I have to wait until Wednesday to allow for her owners to have an opportunity to claim her...even though everyone suspects she was dropped off and left next to a highway. She is housebroken and had spay stitches when she came to the shelter. I looked in her mouth and she is missing her front teeth but still has all of the rest of them. With king William county pound...they are taking her to the vet Monday. I am praying for no heart worms (they haven't checked yet) and that all of there's golf her teeth can be saved after cleaning. On petfinder.com she was listed as Cherie but we have renamed her Chloe.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Welcome back, Kandace. Good to see you and cutie pie Halo.:wub::wub: What a beautiful girl you found at the shelter. She just looks so soulful and sweet. I really hope it will work out. Would they allow you to take her to your vet to check out her teeth and health and could you have Halo meet her as an intro. I think she'd be a great addition. At that age she should be pretty mellow so she won't make Halo crazy Keep us posted. Hoping that you adopt her. Is the shelter a kill or non-kill shelter?


Thanks for the warm welcome. I really missed talking with my maltese families. She is at a kill shelter. When I saw her posting I called the same day. I was told there was a lot of calls about her but only on app besides mine...the people in front of me were denied because they have a dog currently that they haven't even kept up on the poor baby's rabies vaccination. 

I was an emotional mess when I left the shelter from viewing her. While there I had the staff check halo for his microchip and he went ding...they did the same to the other and no ding. She is a pure maltese that was disregarded. Breaks my heart. My mommy picked her up and held her tight saying " don't cry Nana's got you" as she kissed her head.

She has bonded with shelter staff. They keep her at the front desk while they are there. She only goes to the back at night night time. She also likes to play with the cats at the shelter.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> OMG she is ADORABLE... :heart: she looks a lot like My Ozzie...:heart: I really, REALLY hope you adopt her, she looks so sweet and looks like she could use a home... plus I think the fact that she is independent could be a real plus as far as not upsetting Halo goes.
> 
> I am the SM member that adopted another rescue (literally a week ago) and have been fretting over the two getting along. I adopted Ozzie as a rescue a year ago, so he is about 3 now, and Lisa is around 2 yo. Ozzie did not seem pleased to have another dog in the house, and he barked/growled/snapped at her whenever she would get too close or even look at him.
> 
> ...


I saw the video you posted of Ozzie on the sofa and Lisa on the floor. It looked like play to me. There is a video on YouTube of two maltese females on a sofa and they scared me.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> OMG she is ADORABLE... :heart: she looks a lot like My Ozzie...:heart: I really, REALLY hope you adopt her, she looks so sweet and looks like she could use a home... plus I think the fact that she is independent could be a real plus as far as not upsetting Halo goes.
> 
> I am the SM member that adopted another rescue (literally a week ago) and have been fretting over the two getting along. I adopted Ozzie as a rescue a year ago, so he is about 3 now, and Lisa is around 2 yo. Ozzie did not seem pleased to have another dog in the house, and he barked/growled/snapped at her whenever she would get too close or even look at him.
> 
> ...


O yeah...how did you come up with her name? When I found out her name I was having a TLC moment.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This two on the couch, still look play to me. At least mine do that too! When they fight there is no tail wagging, butt up in the air with front paws bent. It is a vicious snarl and growl, and it is usually over quick with one submitting defeat.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

bailey02 said:


> It takes time but they will eventually get along with each other. When we found Lucky on the streets Bailey just ignored him but now they are bff's and love to play together. This is what they both look like now.... tug a war mania :w00t:


That are simply darling. I still find it insane that your baby and my future baby were on the street. Mine will be going from being on the street with a 60mph speed limit to living inside with multiple beds for her and shoes and raincoats to wear when it rains.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> This two on the couch, still look play to me. At least mine do that too! When they fight there is no tail wagging, butt up in the air with front paws bent. It is a vicious snarl and growl, and it is usually over quick with one submitting defeat.


Ok good. I thought they were playing too when I saw the other give kissies but I was still looking at it cautiously.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Should I allow the pound to groom her? They said each one that gets a home gets a free groom. Her current grooming is horrible....ears do not match. Her tail is short. 


O yes I forgot to say..when she arrived her nails were so long she couldn't put het foot all the way down.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Kandace, I am SOOOOO happy to see that you are adopting her!! :chili: She looks and sounds SO sweet and she is just cute as a button :wub: That video also looked way too rough of play for me...lol! I have noticed Ozzie is starting to go for Lisa's ears and face more.. :-/ The good news is that Lisa is rolling over onto her back more, which I think makes Ozzie feel more secure  

He definitely seems more accustomed to having another pup around, after only a week! He even tolerates her butting into him more! Before he would growl at her. OH! And last night, Ozzie went to one of his favorite spots on the papazan (one of those big, round, circular chairs) to chew and Lisa went up there with him and he didn't snap at her! He did low growl a few times when she got too close to his nylabone, but they both lied on there for 5 whole minutes!! :chili:

Lisa "Left Eye" (TLC reference, of course!) is the name the store gave her, because her right eye was removed before they got her from the shelter (we got her from a local pet store that stopped selling puppies and started rescuing dogs and re-homing them) I think we are going to keep it because now we are used to it and I think she is too... but on the other hand, I have a friend named Lisa and it kind of weirds me out a little LOL. We are still deciding on that...

Keep us posted on sweet little Chloe and Halo!! That is good that they got along when you visited!! I think they will get along great!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

HalosMommy said:


> Should I allow the pound to groom her? They said each one that gets a home gets a free groom. Her current grooming is horrible....ears do not match. Her tail is short.
> 
> 
> O yes I forgot to say..when she arrived her nails were so long she couldn't put het foot all the way down.


I'm quite partial to 'free' anything, but that's because I'm a poor librarian LOL. I say go with your gut; if you prefer her to be groomed by Halo's groomer instead so she gets used to your groomer, then go that route. Or if you want a free grooming from the shelter, go for it!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Kandace, I am SOOOOO happy to see that you are adopting her!! :chili: She looks and sounds SO sweet and she is just cute as a button :wub: That video also looked way too rough of play for me...lol! I have noticed Ozzie is starting to go for Lisa's ears and face more.. :-/ The good news is that Lisa is rolling over onto her back more, which I think makes Ozzie feel more secure
> 
> He definitely seems more accustomed to having another pup around, after only a week! He even tolerates her butting into him more! Before he would growl at her. OH! And last night, Ozzie went to one of his favorite spots on the papazan (one of those big, round, circular chairs) to chew and Lisa went up there with him and he didn't snap at her! He did low growl a few times when she got too close to his nylabone, but they both lied on there for 5 whole minutes!! :chili:
> 
> ...


I will definitely keep you posted. I just called the shelter and she is officially mine after Tuesday.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I'm quite partial to 'free' anything, but that's because I'm a poor librarian LOL. I say go with your gut; if you prefer her to be groomed by Halo's groomer instead so she gets used to your groomer, then go that route. Or if you want a free grooming from the shelter, go for it!


Lol girl I am a poor college student. I am thinking about letting them groom her and then letting the hair grow out more and take halo and her


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Kandace  I'm so happy you get to bring her home that is so great!!!

I would let them groom her. It is a good idea to do at least a good hygienic groom before bringing her home.... just to get all the shelter yuck off.

And yes... whatever they do - her hair will grow back 

So happy for you!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

HalosMommy said:


> Lol girl I am a poor college student. I am thinking about letting them groom her and then letting the hair grow out more and take halo and her


Yep, you have me beat!! :HistericalSmiley: For how expensive grooming can be, I'd do it! I got a $10 off grooming coupon from the store I got Lisa from, but since they shaved her due to her mats upon arrival, I will probably use it on Ozzie... he is very fluffy lately! :w00t: And YAY for Tuesday!! I can't wait to see how they adjust and get along! :heart:


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am getting excited to have her here.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am now just praying for her to be healthy...first vetting tomorrow


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kandace, you know how excited I am for you!!! Oh she is beyond cute! Seriously can't wait to see tons of pictures once she gets home this week  . I hope we can get together sometime this winter and let the babies run wild lol. Just let me know if yall need anything!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Kandace, you know how excited I am for you!!! Oh she is beyond cute! Seriously can't wait to see tons of pictures once she gets home this week  . I hope we can get together sometime this winter and let the babies run wild lol. Just let me know if yall need anything!


Every time I look at that sweet face I just can't understand how she was found in a 55mph highway. When I looked at her...it is clear she is not a mixed breed. I don't understand people


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Kandace, you know how excited I am for you!!! Oh she is beyond cute! Seriously can't wait to see tons of pictures once she gets home this week  . I hope we can get together sometime this winter and let the babies run wild lol. Just let me know if yall need anything!


Play dates for sure!!!!! Chloe is calm from what I can tell...halo is a mad man that seems to like smelling flowers even when he has allergies....silly boy.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sending good vibes your way that Chloe's vet visit goes well!


----------

